# Salt, water, winter - rust



## JK-BHLab (Jul 23, 2010)

:driver:Just a heads-up. We've been asked a number of times of for a clear anti-corrosion wax. After a lot of development time it's virtually here. It's packed in our giant 750ml aerosols that've got 360 degree valves on them, this is so they work on their side and upside down. 

Dynax UC produces a touch-dry firm wax film that's virtually invisible - it can protect the underside of vehicles without the black apperance of normal underseals. Use on supsension, floorpans, round wheel arch lips, fixings, nut bolts, brackets, chrome and chassis work etc etc that you know are going to be hit hard during the winter by road salt and water. It protects bare steel and painted surfaces too. It's packed with very powerful corrosion inibitors and is a real bodywork saver. 

Watch our section for release date!


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Whooo Hooo...

My prayers have been answered, nice one, I'll be waiting for this one..


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Sounds like its also product for protecting arches full time if its clear?:thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

me want


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

Liking the sound of this..


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

awallacee30 said:


> Liking the sound of this..


me too:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great stuff...:thumb:


----------



## veedubsimon (Mar 13, 2008)

Do you have any idea on how much it will cost? Sounds fantastic! :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Great news - nice one Mr BH :thumb:

Would this possibly come out as a 'brush-on from a tin' in the future?


----------



## Matt- (Sep 8, 2011)

sounds interesting


----------



## Bunji81 (Apr 28, 2010)

more details please


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Yes please - the old Merc would like this before winter sets in :thumb:


----------



## Bilt-Hamber Lab (Apr 11, 2008)

veedubsimon said:


> Do you have any idea on how much it will cost? Sounds fantastic! :thumb:


It's around the 13-14 quid mark for 750ml:thumb:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

And you bring it out now 2 weeks after i have done mine   :wall: :wall: :wall: :wall: 


least i could see any bits i missed


----------



## Bilt-Hamber Lab (Apr 11, 2008)

chillly said:


> Sounds like its also product for protecting arches full time if its clear?:thumb:


Yeap ideal for arches and floor pans where you can add protection and keep the factory finish intact. The product can be removed anytime with a suitable paint safe solvent degreaser, but will be very tenacious even if power washed.


----------



## Bilt-Hamber Lab (Apr 11, 2008)

wee_green_mini said:


> Great news - nice one Mr BH :thumb:
> 
> Would this possibly come out as a 'brush-on from a tin' in the future?


We might do but the aerosol works so well it can be done so quickly its almost seems like cheating.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Seems just what I need for the lower front valance behind the spoiler on my manta!
Speaking of the manta, hows that spray on metal coming along? I'm sure we spoke about it a while ago :lol:


----------



## Ricwin (Apr 8, 2011)

You have answered the prayers of MG Rover owners everywhere!
Just a shame this product has come 10 years too late lol.

Cant wait to give it a try though if i can get hold of some.

:thumb:


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

I think the prayers of every Land Rover Defender owner may just have been answered by Bilt-Hamber...thank you!!!!

I'll order a ton!

Cheers


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Well done, guys. This has always been a bit of an issue with the opaque waxoyl (pardon me!) style products. A clear one would fill a real gap in the market


----------



## JK-BHLab (Jul 23, 2010)

Dodo Factory said:


> Well done, guys. This has always been a bit of an issue with the opaque waxoyl (pardon me!) style products. A clear one would fill a real gap in the market


Thanks very much... :thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

This sounds ideal for my winter preparation of the underside. Give me a shout when it is ready and I'l be the first to order. Could even do a review if anybody's interested? :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great stuff, can't wait! 

Great value too, you could charge a hell of a lot more for this!


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Really looking forward to this:thumb:


----------



## Sawyer (Feb 24, 2011)

Yeah I'm looking forward to this too. Sounds like an excellent product!


----------



## Cullum17 (Sep 26, 2011)

sounds great :thumb:


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

This sounds fantastic. 

Keep us updated!

I never think to protect the bits of the car I can't really see, until rust appears of course. This winter will be different.


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

Does it stay sticky like clear waxoil, thus all the muck sticking to it under the arches and looking black anyway ??

rick


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

sounds like a plan arches will be soooo much easier


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

is this just a case of spray and leave or does any excess need wiping off?


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Got to say this is real impressive stuff :thumb: - Used it the other day and it gets into places nothing else will ( oooerrr missus ) > dries back into a semi solid nature but does go sticky if you try and wipe it etc - basically for anything that needs protection this product will stick very well to it and I can fully see how it offers the protection.

I did all the places I could think of on my old merc and I only used half a can !! BH kindly supply a twin nozzle > 1 regular sprayhead and the other a spray head with the elongated plastic straw for those hard to reach areas & for more direct spraying of the product.

For anyone out there with a slightly older car - or just for that added underbody / arch protection in the crappy months to follow - then this product is an absolute must !

It's a case of spray on, job done.


Big thumbs up to all at BH for creating this. :thumb:


----------



## JK-BHLab (Jul 23, 2010)

The_Bouncer said:


> Got to say this is real impressive stuff :thumb: - Used it the other day and it gets into places nothing else will ( oooerrr missus ) > dries back into a semi solid nature but does go sticky if you try and wipe it etc - basically for anything that needs protection this product will stick very well to it and I can fully see how it offers the protection.
> 
> I did all the places I could think of on my old merc and I only used half a can !! BH kindly supply a twin nozzle > 1 regular sprayhead and the other a spray head with the elongated plastic straw for those hard to reach areas & for more direct spraying of the product.
> 
> ...


Glad you like it! The film will go completely tack free and firm after a week or so, if you want to get it off ever simply wipe with white spirit!:thumb: How's your #22 project going?


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

so does this "replace" dynax S50, in the sense both are spray on rust-inhibitors, but the new one is clear; or does the dynax S50 last longer or offer better protection?

thanks


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

As far as I understand it, Bilt-Hamber Dynax-UC is simply a clear version of Dynax-UB, which is a hard-film underbody wax treatment designed for areas which are in direct exposure to mechanical abuse (I.E. Wheel Arches, Undercarriages, Suspension Components, etc.). Bilt-Hamber Dynax-S50 is designed for box sections, and other areas that are more isolated, but need just as much protection (If not more!). Since I do not work for Bilt-Hamber, I cannot comment further on the nature of these products, though I will say that not one of the Bilt-Hamber products I have used so far has let me down yet! I will be using Bilt-Hamber Dynax-S50, and possibly even Dynax-UC (If they come out with a 5-liter version so I can ship it across the Atlantic, and spray it on with my undercoating gun.) on my MGB once the bodywork has been completed.

Steampunk


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

does this stuff need any prep...ie...brushing loose rust off etc...
it sell for £13.23 for a 750ML can which seems a godsend.

Kev


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

As with any product like this you could spray it straight on but the more you can do before using it the better the results will be, if you have rust on something you wish to coat I would treat it as best you can before applying any other product, you really will reap the benefits in the long run !


----------



## JK-BHLab (Jul 23, 2010)

:thumb: The corrosion inhibitors it's rich in are extremely powerful even in the presence of existing corrosion. Get any flaky rust off the surface and a power-wash let the surface dry and away you go. This product is not a replacement for either Dynax S50 which is optimised for cavities and max corrosion protection in hostile atmospheres or Dynax UB which is a heavier under body firm wax film but characteristically dark coloured. Dynax UC is aimed at those that want a see-through tack-free film that adds a lot of corrosion protection but preserves the factory look of the underside or lower panels, it’s removable too, so after winter it can be stripped if required, or left in situ and topped up every couple of years, or more if you wish. It’s a doddle to use too!


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Just ordered 2 cans last night from Bilt Hamber website, will try and get it on over the next couple of weekends, weather permitting!

Kev


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Let us know how you get on with it, I've been "meaning" to inject Dynax S50 into my sills for about 2 years and to my shame I just haven't done it yet !


----------



## Bilt-Hamber Lab (Apr 11, 2008)

uruk hai said:


> Let us know how you get on with it, I've been "meaning" to inject Dynax S50 into my sills for about 2 years and to my shame I just haven't done it yet !


You really should do it! More important than waxing the paint!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I am ordering a can of this.


----------

